# Navionics Android App



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Is the Navionics Phone App worth it? Which one? I won't be using it with any of their other products. I tried reading the reviews but everyone just seemed to be complaining about a price increase to keep it current...I'd like to be one and done...


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

I don't know about androids, but I *love *the app on my iphone and ipad. 

I can create routes, waypoints, etc and transfer them to my Lowrance -- all from the comfort of my living room. Or during a conference call. Or during a meeting. 

The sonarcharts have a few anomalies on Lake Erie -- like showing a hump where none exists. 

If you will be using it on a ipad or other tablet, make sure it has a GPS antenna so you can track your location when you do not have cell service.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Definitely worth it! You’ll get HD maps with 1’ contours for just about every lake in Ohio. It’s good for the entire US. They include roadbeds, old culverts and bridges, creek beds etc. The best detailed maps you can get! Can’t go wrong.They raised the price $5.00. All for $14.99. You have to renew every year. You can’t buy one good map for that price!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

polebender said:


> Definitely worth it! You’ll get HD maps with 1’ contours for just about every lake in Ohio. It’s good for the entire US. They include roadbeds, old culverts and bridges, creek beds etc. The best detailed maps you can get! Can’t go wrong.They raised the price $5.00. All for $14.99. You have to renew every year. You can’t buy one good map for that price!


Just renewed mine for the 14.99. Best app out there and worth the money. I edited this lake map today with waypoints.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Just renewed mine for the 14.99. Best app out there and worth the money. I edited this lake map today with waypoints.
> 
> View attachment 291827


If you don't renew does the app stop working or do you just don't get the updates? Can you download your maps ?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

It will ask you to renew, the app will still work but it’s pretty stripped down. You can check for an update whenever you like. I always do the map updates. It will tell you that your maps are outdated.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I have the Navionics app on my I-phone, it never seems to
correspond with my depth on my sonar. Been like this thru two different sonars, it can be off by quite a bit.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

fishkiller said:


> I have the Navionics app on my I-phone, it never seems to
> correspond with my depth on my sonar. Been like this thru two different sonars, it can be off by quite a bit.


I used it yesterday on mosquito and was overly impressed with how accurate it was with the Creek channel and depths. Compared to my charts in my fish finder it is many times more accurate. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

It’s been pretty accurate compared to my electronics also. You may need to update your maps. If you use the paid version it will let you know. 15 bucks is better than a 100+ dollar chip. You can link it up to some sounders also.


----------

